# 1929 .410 single



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey guys i was just wandering if any of you have any old guns. i still have my first shotgun my dad gave me when i was 8 its a Central Arms Co. St. louis 1929 model .410 breakdown shotgun. i was just wandering the other day about how much its worth is. im not looking to sell but wandering if you all have anything that old that has been apraised or an idea thanks!.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Usually less than 100.00 for a single shot and less than$200.00 for a double. Just my opinion


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Guns like yours were usually sold through big retail chains like Sears, Wards, and Western Auto. They were sold during the 1920s, 30s, 40, and 50s. They were marked with names like Eastern Arms Co., Central Arms Co., Western Arms Co., Acme Arms Co., Empire Arms. Co., and so on. None of these companies actually existed, they were just names, and parts are not available. My dad had a gun like you describe marked "Eastern Arms Co." The value of any of these guns is small.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea i remember the High Standard guns from Montgomery Wards back in the day. They had a pretty good pump shotgun i recall.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

some of those high standards draw a premium price nowadays. especially their .22 pistols


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My Dad has a 22. High standard semi-auto pistol from when he was in WWII. It ts stamped US Navy w/the navy seal on the side. It's a nice little gun. It currently does not shot though. I took it to a gunsmith a few years ago and he said a spring in the slide was worn out. I never really wanted to shoot it so I wansn't worried about fixing it.


----------

